# New Member



## AC_Black (Jan 8, 2007)

S!

Would like to say that after reading some of the posts in here that I`m very happy to have clicked on your link Looking forward to reading more.

I help teach Pilots flight Basics in the game IL2 at the Joint-ops Virtual School and was looking for information on the Hawker. Thats what brought me to your site)

V063BS_Black my id at JO

Joint-Ops Virtual Combat Schools


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2007)

Joint Ops Virtual School? What is that AC?


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello "AC" welcome from down under...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2007)

i assume you mean the hawker hurricane? what were you looking for when you found the site?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 10, 2007)

g'day AC welcome from Australia


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 10, 2007)

Bf109_g said:


> Welcome to the site.



BF if it isn't a rude question i noticed the names of an aircrew on your signiture. i may have missed out the reasons why and being a nosey bugger can you explain to me why the names of this crew


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Emac44!

Well, those signatures are of my great-uncle, who flew Lancaster bombers in the Pathfinders, Douglas James Marks, DFM, and his crew, who were killed in action after bombing Hamburg on July 30, 1943.


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 12, 2007)

Bf109_g said:


> Hi Emac44!
> 
> Well, those signatures are of my great-uncle, who flew Lancaster bombers in the Pathfinders, Douglas James Marks, DFM, and his crew, who were killed in action after bombing Hamburg on July 30, 1943.



thanks BF was wondering about that sorry to intrude or if you thought it a rude question didn't mean to offend. thought it may have been a bomber crew BF by the number of men listed and my dad was a midupper gunner on Lancasters with 467 RAAF Squadron Waddington Lincs


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey Emac44.

That's alright. When was your dad with 467 Squadron RAAF? Douglas was with
them from January-April 1943, flying fifteen "ops", before going to Pathfinders.

Cheers.

James.


----------

